# Lump Charcoal Question



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Where do you get your charcoal from and what kind of u prefer?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

B&B is ok, you can get it at academy, heb, and lots of other places.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bought some from kroger, their brand, last night 

and it had a big wad of burnt insulation looking stuff in it

better not be asbestos insulation...................... 


b&b is good


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Buddy of mine said he found barbed wire in his pit after burning lump coals one day.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I like B&B also.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I tried to order some Maple lump charcoal. Still looking...it looks like it would be about $40 a bag shipped


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

b&b or sometimes I find this old guy that has some mesquite in some white sacks. I try to buy as much as I can when I find him.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

also got some awhile back that was full of 1X4 lumber charcoal , don't remember that brand....


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

If I am smoking I typically use Kingsford Charcoal for the heat source and use small 10 pieces of oak or pecan for the smoke. I have been using the cheap academy charcoal lately and have not seen a difference, of coarse I strictly use as a heat source.

If I am grilling I would use something like a B&B...

I always try and stock up on kingsford when it goes on sale for 6 dollars a 20lb bag.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Wicked Good at Ace hardware is alright and I hear Royal Oak from Walmat is even better.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Been using Royal Oak lump hardwood and Central Market oak from HEB. No junk in it, clean and leaves little ash. I really don't like using most of lump from the big box stores due to the trash in it not to mention most of it is from Mexico, Guatemala, etc... Read on the bag where it is made and you will be surprised.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Lazzari Mesquite Lump Charcoal is excellent & it comes in a big white weave looking bag-I have bought some at Steinhausers Feed Store out in Richmond on FM 359--If you want to call first to check their # is 832-595-9500


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Sam Club Brand*



This has some massive chunks inside. Smoked for 6 hrs yesterday and barely used any.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If it burns out quick then it has lumber in it. Usually from old pallets.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Gotta stock up on holidays...Mem day is great....All the places have sales..Here is 280# from HD....Labor Day there may be one or 2 places...Skim the web and look real close to LD...last year I loaded up at Walmart(dont tell) and it was $.18/# This year WM was $.24/#[email protected] was 2X20# for $10...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I like B&B.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Kingsford plant was on the History Channel a while back.They use any kind of wood brought to them from mills or companies with scrap.It's ground down and molded into bricketts,then cooked.The junk the dump trucks unloaded didn't look like anything I'd want to cook on.I still use it and like it,but it sure as heck doesn't last as long as it use too.If I cook baked potatoes for an hour,I won't have enough fire for a steak.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

B&b or Royal Oak...stay away from Cowboy Brand! B&B at Academy and Royal Oak at Walmart.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> If it burns out quick then it has lumber in it. Usually from old pallets.


I have noticed that the B&B I have burns out quickly and I don't get as much coverage but it does burns hotter.


----------



## BirdDoggin84 (May 20, 2013)

The best one that I have found so far has been from the La Mechocana (sp) meat market. Yellow bag, with mesquite lump coal, burns for hours and great smoke. Cheap too


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Did academy in Lake Jackson quit selling lump charcoal ?


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

X2 on the lazzary (sp). I had someone pick it up from out of town so not sure where you can find it. The stuff from the Mexican meat market is good also. I've had good bags and bad bags from SAMs but you can tell if the bag is all torn up.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I load up on the holidays wth Kingsford. Kroger brand is supposedly made with hickory. I don't care much for mesquite myself.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

BirdDoggin84 said:


> The best one that I have found so far has been from the La Mechocana (sp) meat market. Yellow bag, with mesquite lump coal, burns for hours and great smoke. Cheap too


Where is that place at


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Ive used several different brands but I found Best of the west was the worst of the worst. Had all kinds of un charcoaled wood in it.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

B & B is my go to choice always! Academy or HEB


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Lump Charcoal*

Here is a good site I found. I use Royal Oak Lump charcoal.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag

-J-


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Big Green Lump charcoal is provided by Royal and seems to have the same quality!


----------



## Pocchampion (Feb 20, 2013)

Royal oak lump from walmart for high heat and kingsford blue for low and slow


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Sams usually has 40# bags of Mesquite lump for $15
it has some big chunks in it that either need to be broken down with a hatchet
or they would be great for a long stick burner cook


----------

